

Bitcoin: CoinLab files $75M suit vs. Mt. Gox - isaacn
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/bitcoin-seattles-coinlab-files-75m-suit-mt-gox-exchange-alleges-breach-contract/?+Daily+Digest#utm_term=0_4e93fc7dfd-6aa8af2cfe-233356421

======
isaacn
Bitcoin never ceases to be entertaining, that's for sure.

